# The Senior HUD Thread Really Has Me Thinking. Buying.



## Kitties (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I'm in the process of buying a mobile in a park. I found a 2004 single wide. It appears in nice shape. Inspections are this week. I viewed the place after a few days of really heavy rain here and all looked well.

Still I'm terrified I'm making the wrong decision. I keep thinking I should just stay in my apartment. But it's not mine. Rent is OK but they are renting to new renters at 70 dollars more than I pay for the one bedroom. I appreciate that they keep the rent lower for established renters but if the owners sold this place, the rent could increase quickly.

Plus I know a lot of senior housing takes one pet. I have two cats which are fine for the 55+ park I'm moving to. The space rent, I think is too much but I could make it even on retirement. I have money put away for future needed repairs. And it would be mine and the cats. It's on a bus line since I don't plan on having a car in retirement.

Those low income senior housing places sound like they can be a bit of a nightmare with waiting lists and who knows what. I just have to keep telling myself I'm making the right decision. I'm not good at change and I hated owning a house but this will be in a safe area. Not the nightmare neighbors I had before.

Thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 19, 2016)

It's probably now or never, isn't it? I was considering buying a mobile, and would have, except my son helped me work out smaller payments on my little cabin. I didn't mind renting when I was younger, but I'm too old now to worry about the whims of a landlord.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> It's probably now or never, isn't it? I was considering buying a mobile, and would have, except my son helped me work out smaller payments on my little cabin. I didn't mind renting when I was younger, but I'm too old now to worry about the whims of a landlord.


Thank you for your input. I don't mind renting now at all, especially after being so unhappy owning a stand alone house. But the future is something to think about isn't it? For myself and the cats. I think you are right about the now or never! Thank you.

I'm going to work today but I'll hope for others to chime in. I appreciate any advice since I have not discussed this with ANYONE.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 19, 2016)

I might add that unless it's like fifteen cats...most landlords are pretty okay with a cat or three even. It's dogs that can be tricky. Even places that allow pets sometimes have weight restrictions. Even with just Callie we would need a place a bit away from daily human traffic. He wouldn't do more than scare people with his appearance, but it's something we'd have to strongly consider. Cats are way easier for renting.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> It's probably now or never, isn't it? I was considering buying a mobile, and would have, except my son helped me work out smaller payments on my little cabin. I didn't mind renting when I was younger, but I'm too old now to worry about the whims of a landlord.



One positive thing about HUD apartments is you don't have to worry about the whims of a landlord.  They have rules to follow just as the tenants do.  Another thing you don't have to worry about is paying utilities (they are usually included in the rent), or repairs and upkeep costs.  Those are covered in the rent too unless you damage something yourself.  You don't have to save up for a new furnace or AC or roof.  

The rule IME is one pet under a certain weight but I have known of a couple of people for whom the rule was relaxed to allow 2 pets.  That would depend on the individual community, I think, but since it is mostly older people moving in, who have older animals they are long attached to and who would not be likely to be adopted from a shelter (since everybody wants puppies and kittens), they might allow two.  I don't know.  

I am looking at a trailer park near a friend's home but when I factor in payments, lot rent, utilities, and upkeep, I know realistically I can't afford a trailer.  I need money for emergencies, doctors, dentists, etc.  Living in HUD housing I know that my rent will never go above a certain percentage of my income, and if the water pipes or the furnace or whatever goes out, I may be a day without water or heat but I won't have to pay for the repairs.  

And I don't have to worry about knocks on my door in the middle of the night.  We have 24-hour staff, and other places I know of have secured entry with swipe cards.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 19, 2016)

>>One positive thing about HUD apartments is you don't have to worry about the whims of a landlord. They have rules to follow just as the tenants do.<<

When housing is federally funded, federal regulations of tenancy apply. i.e. : You cannot set anything on a window sill... all windows are considered an emergency exit. You cannot display any religious symbols, political signs, or flags of any sort, even on holidays. A specific number of smoke detectors are required in specific locations. No guns. No medical marijuana. Inspections at least every three months...usually, a 48hr notice is given. You have the responsibility to notify the housing manager if a guest plans to stay for more than three days.

That's only about one-quarter of the list. So, yeah, low income senior housing places can be a bit of a nightmare, imo.

Kitties said "Rent is OK (where she currently lives) ... but if the owners sold this place, the rent could increase quickly." 

It's very likely true that if her apartment complex changes hands, rents will increase almost immediately. 

She said she's "in the process of buying a mobile in a park" pending inspections next week, but she's "terrified I'm making the wrong decision." 

If Kitties can manage financially, I say "go for it."


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> One positive thing about HUD apartments is you don't have to worry about the whims of a landlord.  They have rules to follow just as the tenants do.  Another thing you don't have to worry about is paying utilities (they are usually included in the rent), or repairs and upkeep costs.  Those are covered in the rent too unless you damage something yourself.  You don't have to save up for a new furnace or AC or roof.
> 
> The rule IME is one pet under a certain weight but I have known of a couple of people for whom the rule was relaxed to allow 2 pets.  That would depend on the individual community, I think, but since it is mostly older people moving in, who have older animals they are long attached to and who would not be likely to be adopted from a shelter (since everybody wants puppies and kittens), they might allow two.  I don't know.
> 
> ...



I think that if you can actually GET INTO one of those HUD places that would be ideal, but it is nigh impossible in many places, here, for example, because of the long waiting lists.  If my sister could get into one of those, I'd advise her to never, ever give it up.  But since they aren't even taking applications here because of the long waiting lists, that's never going to happen for her.  It's sad, because rents keep going up, and Social Security doesn't.  The day IS going to come when she can't stay where she is because she will be priced out of there.  She is also disabled and that makes it even harder for her to find a place she can manage in.

Also, she has a cat and many landlords here will not allow pets of any kind (or they are charging big pet deposits) -- we found that out when we were looking for a place for her a couple years ago.  And then her complex outlawed pets and we had to get a note from her doctor that the cat was emotional support for her and the landlord accepted that.   Rules vary from landlord to landlord and from state to state.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2016)

Kitties said:


> Thank you for your input. I don't mind renting now at all, especially after being so unhappy owning a stand alone house. But the future is something to think about isn't it? For myself and the cats. I think you are right about the now or never! Thank you.
> 
> I'm going to work today but I'll hope for others to chime in. I appreciate any advice since I have not discussed this with ANYONE.



Hi, Kitties -- I think you're making the right decision.  And you can most certainly expect rents to go up if the property changes hands, or rules to change and whatever else.  If the place you're considering is in a safe area and the home is nice and stable, I'd go for it.  Do get some homeowner's' insurance, though.

And as you say, it might be now or never.  Could you manage in there if you got some mobility issues later on, like arthritis or something?  I mean is it easy to get into (steps)?  I have OA and I do just fine (now that I have two new hips) but anywhere where there were a bunch of steps to climb would be a problem -- my knees are not great.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 19, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> >>One positive thing about HUD apartments is you don't have to worry about the whims of a landlord. They have rules to follow just as the tenants do.<<
> 
> When housing is federally funded, federal regulations of tenancy apply. i.e. : You cannot set anything on a window sill... all windows are considered an emergency exit. You cannot display any religious symbols, political signs, or flags of any sort, even on holidays. A specific number of smoke detectors are required in specific locations. No guns. No medical marijuana. Inspections at least every three months...usually, a 48hr notice is given. You have the responsibility to notify the housing manager if a guest plans to stay for more than three days.



Nothing like that here.  We can and do display religious symbols.  Christmas tree in the lobby, as well as a menorah at Chanukah.  Wreaths on doors, lights in our windows, plants on windowsills any time of year.  Our windows are not considered emergency exits. We have Christmas parties, Fourth of July parties, we just had a St Patrick's Day party.  

All the senior HUD communities I know of  have chapels, chaplains, religious services, visiting clergy of different denominations and religions according to the residents' needs.  

I don't know where you got your info, FazeFour, but my place is nothing like what you describe.  

A lot of people have flags on their doors year round, not just on federal holidays.  I don't know about guns or marijuana.  We do not have inspections every three months. We can have guests who can stay, I don't know the maximum stay but I have had a guest for a week.  

So no, it's not a nightmare such as you describe.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 20, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Nothing like that here.  We can and do display religious symbols.  Christmas tree in the lobby, as well as a menorah at Chanukah.  Wreaths on doors, lights in our windows, plants on windowsills any time of year.  Our windows are not considered emergency exits. We have Christmas parties, Fourth of July parties, we just had a St Patrick's Day party.
> 
> All the senior HUD communities I know of  have chapels, chaplains, religious services, visiting clergy of different denominations and religions according to the residents' needs.
> 
> ...



Not that way here, either Guitarist.  People just live in those places -- have Christmas or whatever they want -- decorations, etc., and no "inspections."


----------



## Kitties (Mar 20, 2016)

I'll be 56 in a couple of months and I'm still working full time as a RN. I think mobility issues are a long way off pending anything unexpected and of coarse one never knows. My stepdad at 86 goes up the stairs to my apartment without difficulty. The mobile has a few steps as does his.

I think one of the big issue on HUD housing is the waiting list. Some of the places around here are newer and look really nice. Some are older, from the 60's. I know one complex stated, non smoking as my apartment complex is, when I was searching online just to see what is available in my area.

I considered a condo also. But I would have two issues: Stairs or someone living above me. I don't like town houses and some of the nicer condo complexes are absolutely out of my price range. This large town doesn't have a lot of condo complexes and even small one bedroom condos are priced ridiculously unless I want to buy into a place a woman I worked with owned where she was the only owner occupied person in her building. No thanks.

My main concern is safety and a home for my cats. I come second. I'm worried about upkeep on a mobile home. I should have plenty of money put away for expenses.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 20, 2016)

FazeFour said:


> >>One positive thing about HUD apartments is you don't have to worry about the whims of a landlord. They have rules to follow just as the tenants do.<<
> 
> When housing is federally funded, federal regulations of tenancy apply. i.e. : You cannot set anything on a window sill... all windows are considered an emergency exit. You cannot display any religious symbols, political signs, or flags of any sort, even on holidays. A specific number of smoke detectors are required in specific locations. No guns. No medical marijuana. Inspections at least every three months...usually, a 48hr notice is given. You have the responsibility to notify the housing manager if a guest plans to stay for more than three days.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind input.


----------



## Redd (Mar 22, 2016)

I do live in a mobile and there are days that I wish I had chosen apartment living. Pros and cons to both.

You still have a landlord with a mobile home and rules to follow. But you will find that some don't follow the rules as management is generally not on hand as with an apartment.

But it is your place, you can have a real garden if you wish rather than pots on a balcony. I do enjoy sitting outside watching the birds feed or having a BarBQ. Most apartments have restrictions. 

And my cats do enjoy bird watching also through their sunny window.

The biggest thing that made my decision for me was the thought of bedbugs, they can quickly move from one apartment to another. At least I know my place is bug free.

Another thing is that unless you are willing to pay someone there is still a lawn to take care of and other maintenance. You have to factor that cost in.

Given a choice I would still go with the mobile. It's mine, all mine as long as I pay the lot rental. So I still have a landlord of sorts.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 30, 2016)

I received the pest and whole home inspection today at the Realtors. I'll look over it and go back in Friday. There is a shower drain issue that will need to be fixed but most issues looked minor.

I'll agree with Redd on pest issues. Luckily it's never happened where I lived at an infested place but I've known people who have had roach problems.

Still worries but hope that in the end this will work out for me.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 30, 2016)

My sister's friend had the bedbug problem where she lives -- it was awful, and VERY expensive to deal with.  Luckily the landlord had to deal with it, but she still is afraid they'll come back.  She had to get rid of a lot of infested stuff that couldn't be properly de-bugged, including her mattress.


----------

